# Movie / Music / Games Piracy.. Whts your Take ?



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 28, 2008)

I recently came across a thread.. regarding this ... but unfortunately.. Hitboxx Closed the thread..

So i found that this topic can be interesting for discussion ...

So What d o u think guys ?

Does These pirates doing a favor or killing the industry ...

Please note : Dont post any Pirate related content or website... in order to keep this thread alive... or else Mods can lock the thread once and for all...

Here is my take anyway ... ( this is a cut paste of my post in another thread )


look bro .. these big industries are least affected by piracy...

just tell one thing ... recently Batman dark knight was released and it is now the worlds highest collection movie .,.. beating titanic / spider man / harry potter / matrix ... ( all of which were released years before .. keep that in mind.. )

now how do u say each year a film tops / beats the prev record... 

simple .. population ...!!!!!

say we had a 1 million theater going population in 2000 .. what would be the current number ??

it would surely around 5 million ... and of which even if 1-2 million don't come to theatre .. this wont affect the producers...

there are more than one thing going on for producers .. which eventually don't bit back at producer...

so to the say the truth .. piracy actually helps people discover more movie genre...

eg ... i have never seen shashank redemption ... until i came to college hostel... where my friends showed me this wonderful movie..

if i was suppose to watch the film only in theater .. then i would surely cant see all the movie and i would have missed many nice movies...
and its not possible for a Indian to see all the movie in theater..

also to say .. why would u want a movie like saawariya to be seen in theater... ( i haven seen but heard that it sucks... )


and if u guys want to know that piracy kills movie business.. i recommend u guys to see .. STEAL THIS FILM II ( link given below ) 
*kademlia.ru/img/Stealthisfilm.PNG


----------



## Rahim (Aug 28, 2008)

Just one observation. They say piracy is killing the industry then why do Hollywood movies break all-time-box-office-records every year? Ditto for Bollywood crap.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 28, 2008)

simply for piracy too...that many copies of movies are atleast sold for pirators...
the industry is actually benefiting from piracy in a way


----------



## pushkar (Aug 29, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> just tell one thing ... recently Batman dark knight was released and it is now the worlds highest collection movie .,.. beating titanic / spider man / harry potter / matrix ... ( all of which were released years before .. keep that in mind.. )


TDK hasn't beaten Titanic in box office collections.


----------



## Ecko (Aug 29, 2008)

See my siggy
Stop Capit@lism ....!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

@pushkar...

 Heard it did for opening day collection , weekend best collection.., and with time it may beat...titanic...

But whatever it may be... Doesnt each film cross the limit of prev film?


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well here's what i think... In the indian and gaming perspective ... Games are available for Rs. 1500 and above. PC versions are a little less. The piracy business would only suffer if the game prices come down to lets say Rs. 500 or less. Coz frankly india is dominated by the middle class. So for a game freak buying games for Rs. 1500 average almost every month is somewhat of a pain. The prices to come down to Rs. 500 would take ages. For that game manufacturing should be done in india so that the extra export costs are not needed anymore. So piracy would continue for a long time to come in india. In a way its a direct competition to the game manufacturers! Its what you call "Beating them at their own GAME!!"


----------



## patkim (Aug 30, 2008)

Personally I am not in favour of piracy..but here are my thoughts!

Well first of all I think is it's a way for a hawker to make money and survive  with > 12% inflation rate!!!

How many people can go and watch a movie is limited by time and seating capacity of the theaters!  It’s not like you can just go out and buy whatever and whenever you want..
So there will always be some who would not actually get a chance to watch a movie though they wanted to. All ‘Piracy’ is doing is giving them a chance to watch the movie, who anyways would have otherwise missed it!

A bus has a capacity of 40..and there are 50 passengers then passenger no 41 thru 50 will either have to drop the journey or look for other alternatives!

I guess this is a reason why a Hit movie anyways would make a profit..who would want to watch a flop movie even if it’s available somewhere else as a pirated vcd ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Aug 30, 2008)

Well said^


----------



## thadeus (Sep 2, 2008)

It costs a lot of money to produce movies and to develop games.

Those who can afford pay for them, those who can't pirate pay through their noses, and those who don't bother about quality pirate them.

Interestingly, pirates are coming up with excellent quality lately due to technology. So I guess the only way out for movies would be to produce them so grand that they can be fully enjoyed only in theaters. And games would have to be authenticated by online servers (like Steam) and played only on online servers (MMORPG and other multiplayer games).

Piracy did help in bringing down the prices of audio CDs, and lately DVD prices are also dropping. I do not believe in 'if everyone go legit then price would drop' crap. Companies would still be greedy.

I do buy good quality games when they come out cheap (e.g. Orange Box), but when a game costs Rs.2000 - now that's too much when the same is available for Rs.30, and who can resist!


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

Its all bout your pocket size. I would always opt for original stuff if prices are taken to a lower standard.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 4, 2008)

I would too... But will the big companies will ever do it...

Mosbier did it...with deal with indian film industry... And now you can get a little old films for cheap rates...

I think the software and games industry should do it..


----------



## static_x (Oct 7, 2008)

Lowering down the prices would indeed help the dying music industry but at the same time it is not very encouraging for the retailers. Take the example of Moser Baer. MBI flooded the market with cheap movie CDs and DVDs. But the retailers are dying now as their profit margin is narrowed down. But this deal was very profitable for the end users. The MBI act not only discouraged the movie pirates but also changed the view point of the customers. When ppl can buy original stuff for Rs 28/30 then why should they go for pirated CDs.
But again there is a catch to this...the pirated DVDs now come with 5-7-9 Movie in one DVD at throw away prices (Rs. 20 for 5in 1)..again the buyer is tempted to the pirated ones....
Now the question is the middle class families of our country are not aware of the pros and cons of the original and pirated CDs. They're not aware of the pirated and original CDs...they consider these 5in 1 DVds as the original ones...I think to overcome the Piracy we need to educate the ppl first...until and unless ppl are well informed and aware of the facts they'll never turn upto the original stuffs...be it CDs or electronic gadgets....The problem is with the Indian mentality...nobody wants to spend more when they can get it for less..no matter if it is original or not....
We need to educate the ppl first to overcome this problem...


----------



## dineshkumarpm (Oct 11, 2008)

Stoping Piracy No way !!!!!


----------



## rosemolr (Oct 12, 2008)

piracy sindabaad..it just rocks..else how could i download around 600 movies in the past years


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 14, 2008)

^^ I appreciate that....


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 14, 2008)

ax3 said:
			
		

> really depends on u ........
> 
> have money & dont wanna save 4 urself = buy original
> 
> ...


Good one.

I have something to say about Software Piracy, particularly Windows.
According to some stats; 1 out of every 5 windows PC is pirated. (I was surprised that its this low  ) 
Now lets say Microsoft comes up with some anti-piracy stuff. Some way that even Hacks/Patches cannot bypass. Making Windows totally Pirate-Proof.
What will happen to the average Joe who bought his computer assembled from nearby shop and uses it for basic productivity/entertainment? He opens the start menu to see his favourite MS Office 2007, Photoshop, PowerDVD, and a whole lot of other softwares by default; what will happen to him?
PC assemblers may bundle PCs with Linux and a huge collection of Free/OSS softwares. People may shift towards OSs. Gradually the crowd may increase and as FOSS is somewhat crowd-sourced, the quantity-quality-reliability of the OSS softwares may increase exponentially and give a tough time to propietary softwares. Gradually the users using Propietary softwares may start using OSS alternatives. Its a chain reaction guys. The more people use OSS, the more it will propagate. The market share scenario will change. And Propietary softwares will go down the drain.

So isnt some amount of Piracy directly-indirectly helping software-vendors?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2008)

Calling it piracy is a little harsh... pirates were rum drinking bloodthirsty pillaging *******s. We should be given the freedom to share the media we own with our friends, and hear it where we want it. That again, should not be branded as piracy. I would like to know in which stores I can get a copy of half the films I can get on torrents... I am talking about rare and old works like Fritz the Cat, Fantastic Planet or Enemy Mine. Torrents are the only things keeping these movies in circulation. The so called pirates have their own code of ethics... the least of which is a leech ban. 
Music, and new movies, would hurt the sales of the DVDs, but most of the films are crap and they don't deserve the money anyway. 
Software piracy is uncool, but what the hell, everyone does it because software is so overpriced and substandard. So, I don't support piracy, but the whole term is misunderstood, I don't support the smothering tactics of the record labels, the media conglomerates like viacom, or idiots with good marketing power like microsoft.


----------



## FilledVoid (Oct 17, 2008)

Huh ?


> Calling it piracy is a little harsh... pirates were rum drinking bloodthirsty pillaging *******s.


Irrelative. 


> . I would like to know in which stores I can get a copy of half the films I can get on torrents... I am talking about rare and old works like Fritz the Cat, Fantastic Planet or Enemy Mine.


Just cause someone doesn't have a certain movie or album in their showcase for sale doesn't mean its right to pirate it. 


> Software piracy is uncool, but what the hell, everyone does it because software is so overpriced and substandard.


Lol so pirating movies and music is fine but software is not? 


> So, I don't support piracy, but the whole term is misunderstood, I don't support the smothering tactics of the record labels, the media conglomerates like viacom, or idiots with good marketing power like microsoft.


Oh and what smothering tactics is it that the record companies have been deploying ? And how does this even give anyone the right to pirate. 

Hah attitude aside, do I pirate? Yes maybe I do, but I never try to justify that its right.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

PIRACY rocks !!! 

How can in this whole world while sitting on my laptop got all the latest movies,music torrents etc ...and that too worldwide content !

I am a big lover of music..How had I got known bands like Rammstein,Iron Maiden, Cradle of Filth,Static X etc..and dloaded and listened to their songs if there were no torrents ?

How had I seen such beautiful films like Amelie(French), Run Lola Run (German),13 Tzameti, My Girl and I (Korean), Hinokio (Japanese) ,Schindler's List etc etc ..Can u find them in a DVD store near u ? no  .......

Piracy has in fact shrunk the world limits..Today we are not bounded by geography of our nation but we have become globalised citizens thanks to pirates  

Once again three Cheers for torrents


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2008)

ok... <explicits> to piracy
open source
free information
Public Domain
is the way to go


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 17, 2008)

^^^

u a Mod.... ????


----------



## Anorion (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah man... wish I could speak my mind. Have to be polite and stuff.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ hmmm..u can write that in ur blog and can publicise in ur siggy..and also yaar kaise mod ho ? u havent introduced urself  yet


----------



## Faun (Oct 17, 2008)

Piracy is not theft 

Of course you read more about in piratebay  Some people became popular and made enough money too.


----------



## pushkar (Oct 18, 2008)

We need a revolution in terms of original media content if piracy is to be removed anytime soon. Unless lot of original content is available at affordable prices (from the Indian perspective), piracy is bound to prevail.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 20, 2008)

Anorion a mod/admin ???


----------



## IronManForever (Oct 20, 2008)

^^ MOD, by the looks of it.


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 20, 2008)

@anir

so u started working for digit??? ...how long man?? ...

no way u a member...who became a mod...coz ur joining date and no rep


----------



## Anorion (Oct 20, 2008)

aarrrghh 

Yeah I am a mod. I work for digit. If you guys want to take this route to become one, send in your resumes to Raabo, we are hiring in case you haven't heard. 

Now that that's out of the way - let's start talking about piracy again.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 21, 2008)

Anorion said:


> yeah man... wish I could speak my mind. Have to be polite and stuff.


Use extremely rare and formal words if you want to swear. Old english also helps.

Sample Sentence: *Go flatulate on thyself's mouth.*


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

Piracy rules and will always rule.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 31, 2008)

^^
will not totally agree
 but if you get games,music and softwares priced more than your body parts then piracy is the only one way left.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 31, 2008)

In dark times.... we shall PreVail


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Oct 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Piracy rules and will always rule.



I'm not so sure about that. If the prices drop to, say Rs.100 to Rs. 500 for a game, will people still waste their time & bandwidth in downloading that stuff?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 1, 2008)

^
big if


pirated DVDs will be cheaper


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Anorion said:


> ^
> big if
> 
> 
> pirated DVDs will be cheaper



Yeah, people will always look for cheaper options. If it costs a penny, they'll want it for free.


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2008)

i see nudes


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 7, 2008)

^^LOL at ur siggy...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 7, 2008)

++++ 100 for the find !! LOL


----------



## skippednote (Nov 7, 2008)

^^
rofl


----------



## patkim (Nov 13, 2008)

A lot has been discussed about music / video piracy & copyrights etc etc.
I just would like to share my small experience of spending hundreds on buying original CDs
Recently had been to a big mall and picked up couple of audit CDs worth > 500 Rs.
With great ecstasy I reached home and removed the covering plastic and paper and was astonished!
The inside plastic case was totally damaged and cracked
The small circular holder ring inside the plastic casing (that hold the CD in position) was broken and CDs were just moving freely inside the cover
As a result there were many scratches on the new(?) audit CDs
At the end though it plays, I was wondering if the whole expenditure of > 500 Rs was worth or would it have been better to search and download?


----------



## raksrules (Nov 13, 2008)

^^May be a one off case of mishandling of those audio CDs by the shopkeeper.


----------



## mrintech (Nov 14, 2008)

Report Piracy Here: *www.bsa.org/country.aspx?sc_lang=hi-IN

If you want


----------



## lywyre (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh. I remember those days when I used to audio-cassettes for Rs.50 to 60. I used to have a special feeling removing the transparent plastic wrapper. And most of the music used to be great. Really great. That was in the later part of the 90s. Post 2000, not many movies turned to be good in music, and [v] and M tvs were more than enough to judge the quality. Rahman was one exception, but the internet, its a good place i know, but it also let me to ... you know what! 

But, I download only because it is a lot easier. I too wan't to avoid piracy, badly. But the curse, ah, it doesn't go off so easily. Does it?

But I don't watch movies using pirated stuff. That much I can say I am clean. Softwares.... mmm the less said, the better .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 14, 2008)

According to "Indian economy" as now what is happening in INDIA , mainly the IT companies jobs , no money for every one this is ridiculous! that we should think about all the people in INDIA , they cant afford to buy games/MOVIE DVDS/AUDIO DVDs @ this rate of price .............


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2008)

I just don't understand how games are released and come to the p-markets before release date. Looks like one of the employees of the Game Company is the crook and he sells the game to the pirate before the release date. And he releases it in the torrent sites and the Game site faces a heavy of Loss. I think its unfair. But still i think about approx 70% or more people embrace piracy. This is the main reason why Game developers are not releasing their titles in PC no more.


----------

